# Red Rubin sword anyone?



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello all! I have an _Echinodorus _'Rubin' that is overtaking the right side of my 29g tank. When I first bought it, it was only around three inches high and wide, now it's 12" high and 11" wide - way too big for my little 29g tank.

So I'm wondering if anyone here in the club would like to take it off my hands?

I know it's probably a far shot but I know some of you have big tanks. It's very healthy and algae free. It's being kept with shrimp, otos, and h. rasboras with pond snails, nerite snails, and ramshorn snails.

If anyone would like it, I could bring it to the March PAPAS meeting, and if you're so kind, possibly get a plant in return for it?  I'll need something to take up the big gap it's going to produce once I remove it...and no, I don't want any_ Hygrophila polysperma _or _Hygrophila sp. _'Tiger', lol. I have enough of that taking up my left side of the tank.

Thanks for looking and see you all at the next meeting!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

May I ask what type of plants are you looking for??


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure lol. I'd like some sort of stem plant. Not an extremely fast grower like H. polysperma but something that looks nice. Something green cause i'd like to have it balanced out. I want some red plants for in the middle.... so i'm really open to anything...does that work? lol


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

it's still a baby  I had one when I first started my 75 gallon. It took up half the tank.

If you look through the plant finder and have a specific plant request I'm willing to bet it will end up at the meeting.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

hooha said:


> it's still a baby  I had one when I first started my 75 gallon. It took up half the tank.
> 
> If you look through the plant finder and have a specific plant request I'm willing to bet it will end up at the meeting.


It may still be a baby but it's taking up the whole right side of my tank  Doesn't take much in a 29g I suppose.

I'd like some Rotala species plant, not _Rotala rotundifolia_ but perhaps any other type of Rotala would be nice. I was looking on plant finder and I like all the other types I saw.

So any type of Rotala (besides rotundifolia).


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you consider Rotala "green" a rotundifolia? There's alot of that floating around. Maybe someone can bring in some 'Vietnam' or "Colorata" *cough* _Cavan_ *cough*


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I suppose i'll just hold onto it until it actually becomes a problem. I do actually really like it since it's one of my plants that's algae free. Perhaps in a month or two when it doubles in size i'll put it up again.


----------

